# Chat or messenger??



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, since I can never catch anyone in the chat....

Does anyone use Yahoo messenger or Windows Live?? I always have my Windows Messenger on, and ya know you can just add more and more people to the convo...

Anyone???

I'm sooo having chat withdrawal, and with show season starting its easier to sign in on messenger than to try to find active chat rooms..lol

[email protected]


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Get out of the JBARK hater club and I would love to chat.....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah go to chat now woman


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I am VP of the JBARK hater club.. bahahahahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Stacia


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

You know, one of the members of my other dog forum made a group on facebook so we can all get together and Chit-chat on it. The group chat is a tad annoying, but if you can use the pop-out chat it's so much nicer.

Just a thought though


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Is that the Show group?? I'm on that, but the chat window is so small and I am sooo blind... and I surf while I'm on there and lose my place on who is talking..lmao


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Where do you'll go to chat?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

windows messenger SECD.... you want me to spell it slower?? LMAO

or if you have yahoo you can still add me..


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

no this is a dog forum that I've been on for years. Its the same concept as the show group though. It was just another idea


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

The Graphical Chat I am an administrator has a pit bull lounge room if anyone is interested.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

heck ya Silence you have a link??


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

The chat itself it Greek themed but the room on there is called The Pit Bull Lounge.

Mystical Realms - Log In

Once you sign up and log in you get to a Map page on the right hand side is a menu on top says Map Links, scroll over it, click The Realms: Who`s Online?
Scroll to the bottom should say
The Pit Bull Lounge - All About Pit Bulls and American Bullies.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok that is seriously a cool chat!!


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Holly crap that is freaky!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so I signed up and followed your direstions to a "t" and can't find the pit bull room you are talking about. IDK, I prolly did something wrong, but is a cool map and stuff


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I just use yahoo and skype , and facebook chat if im not on either of those. skype is fun you can type or do camera chats.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

The room went down last night, sorry, we had a coding error to place it on our map, but it`s back up now though


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

cool thanks for letting me know, I will check it out this evening after I get back from work


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Chat anyone?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Tye that chat is crazy cool!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I LOVE that chat, I was there for like 2 hours last night, love it, I will be back for sure, hahahaha we could totally make our own room over there 


Jason sorry I missed you in chat


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Come in the "normal" chat!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I see you


----------

